# "Tell a friend"- Auf der Suche



## Saftig (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffed-community,

ich habe eben ein bisschen nach Möglichkeiten gesucht, das Spiel einmal anzutesten. In der Beta kam ich leider nicht dazu. Erfahren habe ich von einer Möglichkeit, einen 7-Day-Trial von einem aktiven Spieler geschickt zu bekommen. Nun meine offensichtliche Frage: Wäre jemand so nett mir die Möglichkeit zu geben? Ich weiß leider nichts von "refer-a-friend" Vorteilen, kann es aber auch nicht ausschließen - das sollte demnach aber nicht der Ansporn sein.

Würde mich super freuen und Danke im voraus 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Saftig


----------



## Xarran (6. Mai 2012)

WÄre auch auf ewig dankbar für einen Friend-Invite.

Bisher hab ich nur Gutes gehört, aber ich bin noch skeptisch, weil ich auch die Aion-Berichte seinerzeit so klasse fand und vom Spiel relativ enttäuscht wurde.

Falls also jemand seinen Invite loswerden möchte, bin ich ein dankbarer Abnehmer 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Lexandá (6. Mai 2012)

Servus,

sollte es sowas wirklich schon geben, wo ich arg dran zweifel.
Dann würde ich auch liebend gerne drum bitten, sollte es einen netten Menschen da drausen geben, mir einen per pm zu schicken =)

Da, wie schon jemand schrieb, ich schon zu oft von den kommenden MMO´s enttäuscht wurde und mir gerne mal ein Bild machen würde.

Lg


----------



## Klos1 (7. Mai 2012)

Doch, gibt es schon. Wenn ich in meinen Account einlogge gibt es da die Option "Tell a freind". Da gibt man einfach die Email ein und der Empfänger bekommt nen Code, mit dem er 7 Tage spielen kann.
Hab ich gestern bei meiner Schwester gemacht. Hab aber keine Ahnung, wie oft man das machen kann.


----------



## Tharis84 (8. Mai 2012)

Tach,

habe auch eben gesagt bekommen das Leute mit einem aktiven Account einen 7 Tage Testkey versenden können.
Würde Tera auch zu gerne anspielen. Die Gameplay Videos sehen schon atemberaubend aus aber nach den Pleiten der letzten Spiele will ich nicht nochmal einfach drauf los kaufen.

Wäre also super wenn jemand noch einen Key verschicken könnte. Wäre mega dankbar dafür ^^


----------



## derlord (8. Mai 2012)

ich suche auch nen key bitte um 1 

e-mail sascha.ruf@t-online.de


----------



## khiris (8. Mai 2012)

Bin auch ganz heiss drauf,bitte schickt mir einen Friend Key...!!

email: rklimas@gmx.de

danke!


----------



## Düstermond (8. Mai 2012)

Würde das Spiel auf gerne einmal anspielen.
Über einen Code per PM würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## cedriccho1 (10. Mai 2012)

hallo ich suche auch einen key!
wäre nett wenn mir jmd ne einladung senden würde!
email omnis@live.de

mfg


----------



## xxdaxterxx (10. Mai 2012)

@cedriccho1 hab dir nen invite per mail gesschickt. viel spaß in Tera.


----------



## Lexandá (10. Mai 2012)

Servus,

ich versuch es dann noch einmal.
Meine letzte einladung hat irgentwie nicht funktioniert....

Wenn vieleicht noch jemand einen Key übrig hat, würde ich gerne einen nehmen der aber auch bitte funktioniert.

Chester-s4k@arcor.de

Lg
Lex


----------



## atahualpa90 (10. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch riesig über ne Einladung freuen - per PN! 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Farodien (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo ich würde eine "Tell a Friend" Einladung, gegen eine von SWTOR tauschen!

Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte über PN ansprechen.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Anduriek (12. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über eine Einladung freuen !


----------



## myadictivo (12. Mai 2012)

hallo..würde mich auch sehr über eine einladung freuen.
email gebe ich gerne per pn weiter 

und damit ihr nicht leer ausgeht, biete ich meinen ewigen dank und eine swtor testversion an


----------



## Mulgo (12. Mai 2012)

Wuerde mich auch freuen ueber einen Invite ;D


----------



## khiris (12. Mai 2012)

BITTE BITTE BITTE einen Freundes Key! Hab total unterschiedliche Meinungen über das game gehört und wills unbedint testen!
Wäre Super! Email: rklimas1@facebook.com


----------



## Teuti76 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Tera Community,

falls, reinzufälligerweise, noch jemand einen 7 Tages Key übrig hat, so würde auch ich mich sehr über einen Invite freuen :-)

Such gerade nach SWTOR dringend was neues zum daddeln und dann könnte ich mir mal ein Bild machen.

Email: teuti76@web.de

Besten Dank und allen noch einen schönen Sonntag

LG


----------



## myadictivo (15. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> hallo..würde mich auch sehr über eine einladung freuen.
> email gebe ich gerne per pn weiter
> 
> und damit ihr nicht leer ausgeht, biete ich meinen ewigen dank und eine swtor testversion an



hey, ich würde mich immer noch über eine einladung zum tera testen freuen. als schmankerl biete ich neben einem swtor gäste key auch gerne einen diablo3 gästepass an  (sobald ich meine version in händen halte)


----------



## Thrass (16. Mai 2012)

Grüße,
würde Tera auch ganz gerne mal antesten wollen. Kann als Gegenleistung auch einen SWTOR-Gästepass senden wenn gewünscht.
Würd mich über eine E-Mail freuen. > zeth0s@hotmail.de


----------



## Eldorados (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mich auch über einen Test Key freuen, da ich nach 3 Enttäuschungen kein Spiel mehr ohne vortest kaufen werde. Wenn jemand einen Test Code über hat, und sonst keine Verwendung dafür hat, würde ich mich sehr auf eine PN freuen.
Ich danke euch schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß Frädl


----------



## Nargaròth (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Hätte jemand noch einen Gäste Key für Tera über?Würde mir das Game gerne mal angucken.Einfach per PM schicken!

Danke im voraus!

grüße


----------



## cefear (22. Mai 2012)

Heyo...würde mich auch über einen Test-key freuen...mache auch gern n kleines Tauschgeschäft daraus...spiele so ziemlich jedes mmo . =) lg


----------



## exonix (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch Gäster keys gesucht werden PN an mich


----------



## Lexandá (24. Mai 2012)

Servus,

suche immer noch einen Tera Key.
Sollte also noch jemand einen übrig haben, nehme ich ihn sehr gerne...

biete gerne einen swtor oder diablo test key an =)

Lg


----------



## Kamsi (24. Mai 2012)

suche tera 7 tage test kann wow 7 tage oder swtor 7 tage anbieten

an net_guru2002@yahoo.de


----------



## werni92 (24. Mai 2012)

Nabend 

Ich suche auch einen Testkey für Tera und würde mich freuen wenn ich einen bekommen könnte 

Möchte ungern ein Spiel kaufen bevor ich es mir angeschaut habe 

Bitte eben per PN melden 

Danke im vorraus 

mfg


----------



## oppifex (27. Mai 2012)

Huhu,
ich würde mich auch sehr über einen invite freuen?
hätte als gegenleistung einen diablo 3 gästepass! oder swtor 7 tage!
Schickt mir einfach ne einladung: opidlx@gmx.net und eine pm wenn ihr den gästepass wollt.

Danke lieben gruß und schöne pfingsten!!!


----------



## animykee (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Tera-Fans,

ich würde mich sehr über einen Gäste-Zugang für Tera in meinem PM-Postfach freuen. Würde es gerne einmal anspielen, bevor ich es meinen kulturellen Eigenarten hinzufüge.

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (28. Mai 2012)

Erledigt hab einen bekommen.


----------



## rfreitag89 (28. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

mich würde auch einmal das MMO interessieren doch möchte ich mir das Spiel nicht gleich kaufen und dann doch enttäuscht sein. Deshalb frage ich hier nach, ob jemand zu freundlich wäre mir so einen Key zu übergeben 

E-Mail: rfreitag89@web.de

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Kareytú (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch über einen Tera GästeKey freuen. Da ich auch schon ein paar Fehlkäufe getätigt habe würde ich Tera gerne zuvor testen;-)
Danke vorab für den Key.

Entweder per PN oder direkt an clies@gmx.de

MfG Kareytú


----------



## Ashurai (28. Mai 2012)

Hey,

ich und ein Kumpel suchen 2 Gäste Keys wir wollte das Spiel eigentlich heute schon kaufen aber wir wollten uns doch erstmal vergewissern ob sich lohnt durch einen kleinen Test. Wir bieten demjenigen an falls es einen Bonus von seiten Tera gibt wie z.B Gratis Monate es dann zu kaufen damit er den Gratis Monat bekommt.

Schreibt mich einfach per PM an


Mfg Ashurai


----------



## Syane (29. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte noch nenpaar gäste keys vergeben.. Allerdings gibt es nichts wie z.B. einen Bonus von dem ich oder jemand profitieren würde. Gäste keys vergibt man aktuell einfach so um anderen das Spiel nahezubringen.

Hab mal einpaar Leute hier per pm angeschrieben.


----------



## Geige (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn noch welche da wären - Ich würde mich wirklich freuen   

Könnte Kinah in Aion anbieten 

warhammer989@googlemail.com


----------



## Kaldreth (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch riesig über einen Key freuen. Find es toll, dass Tera diese Möglichkeit schon so früh zur Verfügung stellt. Bei anderen MMos hat es immer sehr lange gedauert!

Also wer einen Key für mich über hat bitte an 

*kaldreth@arcor.de


*


----------



## Nebukader (31. Mai 2012)

Huhu ich spiele momentan auch mit dem gedanken mir Tera zu kaufen, würde aber gerne vorher einmal reinschauen. Würde mich sehr über einen Testzugang freuen  

*Nebukader@gmail.com*


----------



## maku (31. Mai 2012)

Hey,

ich würds auch gerne mal testen! Würde mich auch über einen Tell A Friend Key freuen!

Gerne per PN oder marc@mkasu.org

Grüße,
Maku


----------



## werni92 (31. Mai 2012)

Suche auch noch einen Testzugang für Tera 

Würde mich sehr über eine Einladung freuen 

Bitte per pn bei mir melden 

Danke 

mfg


----------



## Krolok (1. Juni 2012)

Könnte mir auch jemand nen Invite zukommen lassen, würde das Spiel gerne testen. Schickt mir einfach ne PN

Liebe Grüße

Krolok


----------



## Speedreini93 (3. Juni 2012)

Suche einen Gästepass.Bitte PN an mich.
danke schonmal


----------



## mvposse (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche auch ein gässte zugang pm me 

und danke schonmal

MV


----------



## remiel87 (3. Juni 2012)

hat wer zufällig noch einen probe accs über? würds auch sehr gern antesten 
in einfach an: 
remiel.seiei@gmail.com


----------



## Gen91 (5. Juni 2012)

Hätte auch gerne einen Gästepass, 
nach so vielen Reinfällen in letzter Zeit würde ich ungern noch 50€ in den Sand setzten  .


----------



## Miinimal (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Euch
bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einem 10Tage Gästepass 

Ich habe schon viel von dem Spiel gehört und würde mich freuen über eine PN.

Vielen Dank und Gruss
Miinimal.


----------



## werni92 (5. Juni 2012)

Suche ebenfalls noch nach einem Gästekey und würde mich freuen wenn jemand noch einen für mich übrig hätte 

Möchte ungern noch einmal mit einem kauf so aufe nase fallen wie mit anderen MMOs^^


mfg


----------



## Krolok (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

das klingt echt gut das Spiel. Würde das gerne testen bevor ich dafür Geld raushaue. Schickt mir einfach ne PN wenn ihr mich einladen würdet, dann melde ich mich bei euch.


Liebe Grüße

Krolok


----------



## Eldorados (12. Juni 2012)

Grüß euch,
würde mich auch sehr gern über einen Gästepass freuen, zum antesten. Dank euch schonmal.


----------



## Brawndo (12. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich würde das Spiel auch mal sehr gerne testen.
Im Gegenzug hätte ich einen *Diablo 3 Testkey* anzubieten.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand Lust hat zu tauschen.
Gruß


----------



## painschkes (12. Juni 2012)

_Hätte auch gern einen Testkey - hat vllt noch jemand einen übrig? Danke schonmal :-)_


----------



## Sigmea (14. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand noch einen Key für mich, bitte?

Hoffe jemand erbarmt sich.


----------



## Muffi77 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Invite zum Antesten des Spiels freuen!


----------



## Igoar85 (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche für mich und meine Freundin einen Terra Buddy Key. Wer einen hätte, bitte an vivian_schaaf@hotmail.de senden. 

Danke


----------



## Knurrbauch (20. Juni 2012)

Mensch Buffies. Jetzt habe ich nach dem guten Test doch noch Lust bekommen, das Kampfsystem anzutesten. Damn you! 

Sollte jemand einen Invite für mich haben, bitte schreib mir eine PN.




Nachtrag: Kann einen SWTOR-Invite im Austausch anbieten.


----------



## Naicul (20. Juni 2012)

Suche auch einen Invite!


----------



## Xathom (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr nur das Kampfsystem testen möchtet, könnt ihr hier: http://www.gaikai.com/games/tera
Kostenlos, ohne Download und ohne anlegen eines Accounts den Prolog des Spiels testen.


----------



## Muffi77 (21. Juni 2012)

Ich würde wirklich sehr gern Tera einmal antesten. Falls jemand mir einen Invite zukommen lassen würde, bitte schick mir eine PN, damit ich dir meine email-Adresse geben kann.


----------



## kevian (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn noch jemand einen Gästepass über hat würde ich mich sehr freuen einen zu erhalten. Würde TERA total gern auch endlich mal antesten. Schon mal vielen Dank!
Meine E-Mail-Adresse ist: djaxlks@web.de


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nur das Kampfsystem testen möchtet, könnt ihr hier: http://www.gaikai.com/games/tera
> Kostenlos, ohne Download und ohne anlegen eines Accounts den Prolog des Spiels testen.


Sehr geil, danke!


----------



## Xathom (22. Juni 2012)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Sehr geil, danke!




Gerne doch, muss aber dazusagen, die Grafikauflösung spiegelt das richtige Game nicht wieder, das ist um Welten besser.
Um sich jedoch mal mit dem Kampfsystem auseinanderzusetzen reicht es allemal.

Um es auch vorwegzunehmen mit dem Demokey könnt ihr nur bis Stufe 15 Leveln und dann wars das mit der Demo ihr könnt damit keine Instanz & Gruppenquests machen, da das alles gesperrt bzw. die Inis erst ab Stufe 20 sind.


----------



## diablo1988 (24. Juni 2012)

Würde sehr gerne auch ein probe key haben


----------



## diablo1988 (24. Juni 2012)

Würde sehr gerne auch ein probe key haben


----------



## myadictivo (13. Juli 2012)

hat noch jemand einen key für mich ?!
d3 wird mir langsam zu öde


----------



## Wiwi-chan (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen, wenn noch jemand einen Key für Tera übrig hätte.

Ein Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## squarenix (14. Juli 2012)

hätte jemand bitte einen probe key für mich? ich bekomme das spiel erst am DI und wollte schonmal vor leveln

könnte auch einen uploaded.to account anbieten


----------



## Celyandra (15. Juli 2012)

Ich würde auch sehr gerne Tera testen und würde mich freuen, wenn mich jemand einladen würde...


----------



## Xarran (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Tera'ner 

Die Testwoche für Tera habe ich leider komplett verpasst. Das Spiel anschauen würde ich mir trotzdem gern mal. Vorallem das Kampfsystem schaut vielversprechend aus.

Findet sich hier ein edler Ritter/Retter, der eine Einladung übrig hat?

Falls dafür eine E-Mail Adresse nötig ist:

nifti@gmx.de

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## MoVedder (27. Juli 2012)

Hallo !

Guten Abend, ich würde mich über ein Trail Key auch sehr freuen ! Spiel sieht supi aus 

wenns geht per pm an mich schicken !

Ok schönen Abend noch 

Mo

Ansonsten e Mail  an :

s_eyk@hotmail.com

Danke


----------

